# People rude abot free art...?



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

So I opened up free requests on a few sites just to get some practice in. I did a torso drawing of a girls OC and she sends me a private message saying ;
"I'm not trying to get blocked or be rude about your artwork. I just didn't realize you were going to finish the drawing of my character so quickly. I was really hoping to show you a full body pose reference first =\"

Like..I spent hours on the drawing, sure I finished it in a night but it still took hours. I have no idea how to reply to that. I'm sorry I didn't do full body? I'm sorry fullbody takes way more time and I wanted to focus on trying to get the face shape right since I've never done one of those before? I don't want to be rude to her but I already have a rudeish reply typed out and am tempted to send it.

What would you do it someone complained about art you did for someone for free?

Art in question:


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Feb 16, 2017)

I can imagine some people are..
Personally, I find it amazing that people do free art to begin with. Although I did do some free short stories before I got super busy.

I'd just say something to the effect of, 'Sorry, but it's free, so deal with it', although that still feels a bit rude...

Random image that I feel fits the situation:


Spoiler








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=730661060380933


----------



## galaxy-meow (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow, ungrateful. when it comes to free art you take whatever they give you and say thank you.
Tell her if she wanted it a specific way she can commission you.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 16, 2017)

As long as it ain't that Microsoft texture in the paintins im sure all art will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lenago (Feb 16, 2017)

well that is uncalled for,i mean free art or not,its clear that  you put effort on yours,while maybe  not rude (though i still find her PM a bit)  she is still being quite ungratfull.

knowing me id problably say something like " oh my,im terribly sorry the art you WASTED so much money on was not really to your liking...oh wait...."


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Random image that I feel fits the situation:


I like to think the artist ate the person.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

pallid-panda said:


> So I opened up free requests on a few sites just to get some practice in. I did a torso drawing of a girls OC and she sends me a private message saying ;
> "I'm not trying to get blocked or be rude about your artwork. I just didn't realize you were going to finish the drawing of my character so quickly. I was really hoping to show you a full body pose reference first =\"
> 
> Like..I spent hours on the drawing, sure I finished it in a night but it still took hours. I have no idea how to reply to that. I'm sorry I didn't do full body? I'm sorry fullbody takes way more time and I wanted to focus on trying to get the face shape right since I've never done one of those before? I don't want to be rude to her but I already have a rudeish reply typed out and am tempted to send it.
> ...


Out of respect and just sheer kindness your job is to just shut up and be grateful for it, because generally, nothing is free. Artists often have to pay for living expenses like anyone else who work, and if they go out of their way to have one or several slots of free art open, if you are rude about the free art you get, you're just an ungrateful little shit. Sorry to use a bit of profanity, but those are my honest feelings on the subject, and not sure how to put it otherwise.

I have a lot of respect for people doing free art, and if I ever are one of the ones on the recieving end, I will not complain and accept without question. Artists doing free art are literally working without pay, going out of their way to give free art. Now, I am one who believe any work are to be paid for.

Life is a struggle. When you have to fight to be able to even feed your cat while you skip meals because you value your cat more, come back to me. This is directed towards the idiots being ungrateful for free art they are given.

To answer your question: I would be pissed. Royally pissed. I'd finish the art, but instead sell it. Either that, or immediately stop on that piece and do the next one of whom is not ungrateful. Ungrateful people do not deserve free shit.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 16, 2017)

Send her this.


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 16, 2017)

Welp, some people can be rather unpleasant in that regard, intentionally or not. as @galaxy_meow stated, if somebody complains about free art, just say something, like "Welp, I'll be glad to redraw the thing for you! Here's my commission prices, choose wisely". 
And don't be discouraged/disillusioned over one bad experience - as much as it may seem "a waste of time", not only free artwork is a good way to promote yourself, but you can also get some trades with fantastic artists, and just make yourself some friends and good reputation in general.


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I can imagine some people are..
> Personally, I find it amazing that people do free art to begin with. Although I did do some free short stories before I got super busy.
> 
> I'd just say something to the effect of, 'Sorry, but it's free, so deal with it', although that still feels a bit rude...
> ...


I just wanted more practice with this style and thought may as well give some people some free art and be nice.

Pretty much what I said but a little bit cattier


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

galaxy-meow said:


> Wow, ungrateful. when it comes to free art you take whatever they give you and say thank you.
> Tell her if she wanted it a specific way she can commission you.


I know right! That is pretty much what I told her, said if she wanted a full body reference sheet she should just commission someone. I've had a few people complain about free art I've given them and it doesn't just make me feel terrible it discourages me from doing other freebies for a while


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

lenago said:


> well that is uncalled for,i mean free art or not,its clear that  you put effort on yours,while maybe  not rude (though i still find her PM a bit)  she is still being quite ungratfull.
> 
> knowing me id problably say something like " oh my,im terribly sorry the art you WASTED so much money on was not really to your liking...oh wait...."


I spent like hours on it, almost all night and then she doesn't even say thank you. I felt so unappreciated like rude  :C


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Out of respect and just sheer kindness your job is to just shut up and be grateful for it, because generally, nothing is free. Artists often have to pay for living expenses like anyone else who work, and if they go out of their way to have one or several slots of free art open, if you are rude about the free art you get, you're just an ungrateful little shit. Sorry to use a bit of profanity, but those are my honest feelings on the subject, and not sure how to put it otherwise.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for people doing free art, and if I ever are one of the ones on the recieving end, I will not complain and accept without question. Artists doing free art are literally working without pay, going out of their way to give free art. Now, I am one who believe any work are to be paid for.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I was very upset about it. I've had a few people complain about free art and I always make a mental note to never do anything for them again. Like art takes time and effort, lots of both even! I've done commissions a few times before but they have never sold so I just end up doing it for fun and occasionally do free art for people, most the time people are really great about it, thankful and nice. But every once in a while you get someone who just ignores you after you give them the art or acts similar to this person. 

The crazy thing about this person is they were on Deviantart so they do art themselves so they KNOW how much time and effort art takes, so I'm just wondering where they get off acting like that. It really upset me.


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Send her this.
> 
> View attachment 16829


That made me chuckle pretty good there, thanks for that .


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Welp, some people can be rather unpleasant in that regard, intentionally or not. as @galaxy_meow stated, if somebody complains about free art, just say something, like "Welp, I'll be glad to redraw the thing for you! Here's my commission prices, choose wisely".
> And don't be discouraged/disillusioned over one bad experience - as much as it may seem "a waste of time", not only free artwork is a good way to promote yourself, but you can also get some trades with fantastic artists, and just make yourself some friends and good reputation in general.


 That would of been a fun thing to say  aha. 
I try not to let it get to me, it isn't the first time I've had someone act similar to this about free art. Still needed the practice and this was good practice. But still can't help but to feel bad about it still


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 16, 2017)

I've found that sometimes It's necessary to just tell people how it is -- in a relatively polite way of course...


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I've found that sometimes It's necessary to just tell people how it is -- in a relatively polite way of course...


I wasn't too polite, I kinda tried. 
I told them "Well I'm sorry you didn't like your free art. But it's free. Keyword free. If you wanted a full body reference sheet you might have to commission someone. Fullbodies take almost twice as much work and I spent hours on this piece as it is... Again sorry you didn't like it."


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 16, 2017)

People like that are the worst. I'd honestly ignore her.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Feb 18, 2017)

If you did something grossly out-of-character, I could see some room for complaint. Maybe she's just simply surprised? There are quite a few artists that take weeks or even months for simple drawings.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Feb 18, 2017)

I've got a bit of input to give myself here. At my school (just a high school, mind you), I'm fortunate enough to have access to a CNC router (among other things, but that's the only one that's important for this). When I found out that any student is able to use it, I immediately took the time to learn how to, and am now the person that anyone who wants to use the router comes to for help. So, when Student Council was looking for some signs to be made for the homecoming dance and they asked one of the tech directors at my school, the tech director sent Student Council my way. They asked me to make some signs for homecoming, and I agreed, and proceeded to go through the process of starting with an image, making a .svg file out of it (entirely by hand, none of that sissy automated stuff), cleaning it up, making it a .dxf, and then making a GCODE file out of it. Then I had to wait for the router to do the cuts and then after that I had to do touch-up work because the wood I had to work with was some of the shittiest I'd ever seen. Then there was sanding and staining and all of that. All in all, 21 hours for the both of the signs, a third of which was spent after school *on my birthday.* It's been four months since then, and I've still yet to hear a single effing word of thanks from those ungrateful bastards. The only reason I know that they were any good is that friends who went to the dance told me they saw the signs and thought they looked good. I can't really ask for money for signs next time considering my position, but if they want signs for the next homecoming dance, they can find someone else to make them unless they do a very good job convincing me that there's a good reason to make them.

tl;dr: I know the feeling of receiving little to no thanks for free work you've done, and it sucks. I still to this day do all sorts of work like that for free - I've got two free art projects on my plate right now, though I'll admit, being an artist is not my occupation - and will continue to do so, because out of all of the times that I've done work knowing I wasn't going to be remunerated, in all cases except that one, the people who received my work were extremely grateful and the happy looks on their faces made it worth my while. Your artwork is great, and I know for a fact that every person who receives it should be grateful, and I'm sure that almost all of them are absolutely elated. Keep at it, and I promise you that you won't regret it.


----------



## KarmaLarma (Feb 20, 2017)

I've run into people like that. Ungrateful is definitely the word for it. Sometimes there's certain people who just watch out for free art whenever they can get it and for some reason they think it's something they rightfully deserve. '3' I once saw someone trying to post an Artists Beware (like what you would post if an artist scammed you out of money and didn't finish your commission to warn others not to fall for the same thing) over someone not doing the free request they asked for! Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 20, 2017)

AsheSkyler said:


> If you did something grossly out-of-character, I could see some room for complaint. Maybe she's just simply surprised? There are quite a few artists that take weeks or even months for simple drawings.


I dunno, I just started the account and she was my first request. I understand how she might be surprised and upset that it took such a short time, she might assume I just rushed it and didn't put effort into it but that was simply not true. I stayed up all night to work on the piece and put a lot of effort into it. The time it takes me to finish a piece varies greatly but at this point she didn't really have any expectations from me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

They're almost as bad as free art leeches...


----------



## modfox (Feb 20, 2017)

i must admit I have been a bit of a free art leech. but I do make sure I give my thanks...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Whenever someone does free art for me, I always make sure to thank them and give feedback accordingly. I understand how long it can take and how hard it can be to make a good drawing and the last thing any artist needs is someone acting like a bitch and being demotivating. When you are being given free art, it is a gift. People should be less like this girl and be more grateful for the gifts they're given.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2017)

KarmaLarma said:


> I've run into people like that. Ungrateful is definitely the word for it. Sometimes there's certain people who just watch out for free art whenever they can get it and for some reason they think it's something they rightfully deserve. '3' I once saw someone trying to post an Artists Beware (like what you would post if an artist scammed you out of money and didn't finish your commission to warn others not to fall for the same thing) over someone not doing the free request they asked for! Tsk tsk tsk.


Entitlement is cancerous, and it's widespread, unfortunately.

Often come from middle/upper-class people with no worries who often are just handed shit because why not.


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 20, 2017)

KarmaLarma said:


> I've run into people like that. Ungrateful is definitely the word for it. Sometimes there's certain people who just watch out for free art whenever they can get it and for some reason they think it's something they rightfully deserve. '3' I once saw someone trying to post an Artists Beware (like what you would post if an artist scammed you out of money and didn't finish your commission to warn others not to fall for the same thing) over someone not doing the free request they asked for! Tsk tsk tsk.


Geeze. Thats really messed up. Just because you post in a request thread doesn't mean you are entitled to the art! Not everyone who posts is guaranteed the art. That's so sad and mean.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2017)

modfox said:


> i must admit I have been a bit of a free art leech. but I do make sure I give my thanks...


No no, I meant the ones that relentlessly leech and suck the blood out of the artist and community until there is nothing left. The ones that base their life around art and jump on every free art opportunity ever taking up slots from those that can either not afford to pay for art or rarly ever get the opportunity to get anything decent. Ya'know, _those _kind of people...


----------



## modfox (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> No no, I meant the ones that relentlessly leech and suck the blood out of the artist and community until there is nothing left. The ones that base their life around art and jump on every free art opportunity ever taking up slots from those that can either not afford to pay for art or rarly ever get the opportunity to get anything decent. Ya'know, _those _kind of people...


oh yes those ones. there used to be a whole heap before I went offline for a number of months. looks like most of em have cleared up now. the only reason I go for the free art is because I don't have the money


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 21, 2017)

pallid-panda said:


> So I opened up free requests on a few sites just to get some practice in. I did a torso drawing of a girls OC and she sends me a private message saying ;
> "I'm not trying to get blocked or be rude about your artwork. I just didn't realize you were going to finish the drawing of my character so quickly. I was really hoping to show you a full body pose reference first =\"
> 
> Like..I spent hours on the drawing, sure I finished it in a night but it still took hours. I have no idea how to reply to that. I'm sorry I didn't do full body? I'm sorry fullbody takes way more time and I wanted to focus on trying to get the face shape right since I've never done one of those before? I don't want to be rude to her but I already have a rudeish reply typed out and am tempted to send it.
> ...


Offer to draw her full-body on $5 commission. That way, you can charge a "Convenience" fee, but it's actually you showing how pissed you are at that attitude without getting in any trouble.


----------

